# Anyone do rv's on hwy one Calif. coast?



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm trying to plane a trip to the coast north of LA, south of Oregon on highway one on the California coast. Has anyone used state parks along this trip? Thoughts, recommendations?


----------



## nicoleroofing (Jan 14, 2016)

Topanga State Park is a California state park located in the Santa Monica Mountains, within Los Angeles County, California. Nice and not so busy, it has beautiful views. I love this place


----------

